# **Rainy-day Rainbow FOTD - Pic heavy**



## SugarAsh182 (Oct 22, 2005)

So I drove back home really late last night and I'm feeling a bit sick, so please excuse the fact that I look really tired... cuz I am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I thought I'd try a rainbow eye today, since I'm just staying in and relaxing. I got my highlights done yesterday, but I'm not sure if I like the reddish ones yet. 

Face: MAC NW30 concealer, NARS Laguna bronzer, MAC Quiver pearlizer

Lips: SH Diamond Shine l/g in Brilliant Blush

Eyes: MAC Cranberry e/s, Fuschia pigment, Gold pigment, Golden Olive pigment, Blue pigment, Violet pigment, White Wheat e/s, Blacktied to line, Maybelline Illegal Lengths mascara


----------



## orodwen (Oct 22, 2005)

ooh, how lovely!  i wanna try & dup this one as well.  savoury!  how many of the SH l/g do you have at this time?  i need to get this one & try it out as well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  thanks for sharing.


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks so much ordowen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I actually own aaaaallll of them lol because I love them!


----------



## orodwen (Oct 22, 2005)

you're quite welcome. all of them, eh? i keep waiting for another sale before i get more.  :roll:  i hope you feel better & get some good rest in tonight.


----------



## lovemichelle (Oct 22, 2005)

what is SH  l/g?


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Oct 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 
_what is SH  l/g?_

 
Sally Hansen lipgloss. It's sold at Walgreens, Target, etc. Very nice, very similar to MAC lustreglass.


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Oct 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *orodwen* 
_you're quite welcome. all of them, eh? i keep waiting for another sale before i get more.  :roll:  i hope you feel better & get some good rest in tonight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah I bought them all awhile ago when they were BOGOF. I don't have the three new ones though... I can't find them anywhere! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks so much! I'm afraid I'll fall asleep during the movie my bf rented for us haha.


----------



## user4 (Oct 22, 2005)

this is really pretty... u dont look sick at all!!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Oct 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_this is really pretty... u dont look sick at all!!_

 
Aw thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I might do a tutorial tonight if I feel better. I dunno what look I'd do though.


----------



## Padmita (Oct 22, 2005)

I really love this look on you!! The colors suit you, and I also like your l/g 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- a pity it probably won't be available here *sigh*...


----------



## HappyHannah (Oct 22, 2005)

I love it! Everything looks so flawless! I'm defionently gonna have 2 get the lipgloss that ur wearing, it's realy pretty. I hope u feel better and thank u 4 sharing!


----------



## user3 (Oct 22, 2005)

Very colorful and sexy!!! I always love your lips!!!


----------



## lover* (Oct 22, 2005)

That's like the best thing ever.  I love rainbow eyes!


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Oct 22, 2005)

the colours are great for you! Your eyebrows look stunning as well, you have a candlelight glow!!!


----------



## kimmy (Oct 22, 2005)

both you and your makeup look amazing!!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Oct 22, 2005)

Thank you so much everyone


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 22, 2005)

Very pretty and I love the hair.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Oct 22, 2005)

OMG! Thats beautiful!


----------



## hazelinsight (Oct 22, 2005)

Ash That Is So Pretty. I Had A Rainy Day Too. Thats Why I Wore Bright Colors Yesterday. Great Minds Think Alike!!!! Smooches!!


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Oct 22, 2005)

beautiful like alwayss


----------



## deathcabber (Oct 22, 2005)

Very pretty!!!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Oct 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hazelinsight* 
_Ash That Is So Pretty. I Had A Rainy Day Too. Thats Why I Wore Bright Colors Yesterday. Great Minds Think Alike!!!! Smooches!!_

 
Aww yay! I always wear bright colors on rainy days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thank you so much.

Thank you sooo much darlings


----------



## user2 (Oct 22, 2005)

Hot babeee! And sooo colourful!! My fav look!!!!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Oct 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Hot babeee! And sooo colourful!! My fav look!!!!_

 











 Thank you!


----------



## mel0622 (Oct 22, 2005)

your lips are to die for!!


----------



## angela (Oct 22, 2005)

very pretty! i like this version of a rainbow.. soft yet sexy. love it gurl.


----------



## midnightlouise (Oct 23, 2005)

That's so cool! You look beautiful, not sick at all!


----------



## shes a REAL card (Oct 23, 2005)

i think your hair looks great honey


----------



## exodus (Oct 23, 2005)

Wow! Technicolour! That's amazing, babe, if I used that many colours they'll all end up looking muddy, simply because I have no skills (and/or patience 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). And I LOVE the lips! I have to check out those Sally Hansen lipglosses, I don't think I've ever seen them around. I hope they have them here...


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks so much everyone


----------



## shygirl (Oct 23, 2005)

So pretty! Just a suggestion: try to comb out your lashes after applying mascara. They kind of look like straw or as though the formula is too harsh for your lashes. Your hair is beautiful!


----------



## PreTTyAnGeL (Oct 23, 2005)

that very creative and looks wonderfully blended!


----------



## Bianca (Oct 23, 2005)

Ashley, could you please do a tutorial on this look? I love it but I don't know how to do this sort of looks!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Oct 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shygirl* 
_So pretty! Just a suggestion: try to comb out your lashes after applying mascara. They kind of look like straw or as though the formula is too harsh for your lashes. Your hair is beautiful!_

 
Thank you! I know they look so dry in these pics! I think it's time for a new tube!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Oct 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bianca* 
_Ashley, could you please do a tutorial on this look? I love it but I don't know how to do this sort of looks!_

 
Sure! I will try to do a tutorial on this look soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!


----------



## Monique_sl (Oct 23, 2005)

Again indeed amazing beautyfull  

Just a question, do you ever wear darker colours lipstick?
I love the sight of the various l/g of you but just wondering if you also have/wear darker ones?


----------



## breathless (Oct 24, 2005)

you are lookin' beautiful!


----------



## Diviniti (Oct 24, 2005)

That look is amazing on you!  One question.  What brush(es) did you use to get such precise placement of the colors on the eye?


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Oct 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Diviniti* 
_That look is amazing on you!  One question.  What brush(es) did you use to get such precise placement of the colors on the eye?_

 
Thanks! For this look, I used a MAC 213 SE brush for blending and placement


----------



## Heather_Rae (Oct 25, 2005)

That eye look is unbelievably cute.  =-)


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 10, 2006)

so pretty


----------



## Beautiful1 (Feb 10, 2006)

I Am Loving It This Look On You Girlie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You Got Mad Skills!


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 10, 2006)

I LOVE this look. Maybe you could do a tutorial.... O

No no. Only if you have time. But this is a great look!


----------



## justanotherinternetgirl (Feb 10, 2006)

Those colors on you look Great, Even if it was for a rainy day!


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Feb 10, 2006)

very pretty!!


----------



## KJam (Feb 11, 2006)

wow! hot!


----------



## yvannie (Feb 12, 2006)

Your lips are so so pretty!! I want every lipgloss/lipstick after seeing them on you. =)


----------



## prsfynestmami (Feb 12, 2006)

Thats gorgeous and creative, looks like it took a longgg time to do!


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 12, 2006)

you're so pretty. love the lips


----------



## carolinachiquita (Feb 12, 2006)

Thats really pretty, I love rainbow eyes!


----------



## Midgard (Feb 12, 2006)

Stunning!


----------



## shadowprincess (Feb 12, 2006)

i love this fotd of yours the most... when i finally get more colours, i'd love to try it out.. i actually saved ur pics for future reference. u have awesome blending skills!  and i love ur two tone eye... i think its so cool!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 4, 2006)

very pretty...great


----------



## entipy (Jun 2, 2007)

I see this is a pretty old thread, but I was doing a search for "rainy day" and found this. Oh wow!! It's SO gorgeous!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 2, 2007)

This is really pretty..unlike a lot of the rainbow colors I have seen, I would actually wear this one out!!  Great job!!


----------



## starxrie1 (Jun 2, 2007)

Absolutely stunning. Your skin is flawless!


----------



## ikielove (Jun 2, 2007)

Stunning! I love the color placement. Awesome.


----------



## c00ki312 (Jun 3, 2007)

wowwww! i LOVE this so so so much! tut pleeze lol


----------



## TM26 (Jun 3, 2007)

Wow...that is gorgeous!!


----------



## xSazx (Jun 3, 2007)

love love love this!


----------

